# Bear-Curly Coated Ret./Flat Coated Ret./ at Dog POund in Athens, AL



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

bump, what a face!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how cute! I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Oh how cute! I would take him in a heartbeat.


Me too. I love black dogs. He is adorable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I would love to have him. I know we cant have another dog, especialy with hubby losing job but I really want another dog that can play with Bama more since I have 2 oldies but goodies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'd also take him in a heartbeat*

I'd also take him in a heartbeat if Ken would agree.
That's not going to happen-he thinks 2 dogs are enough.
Not for me though!!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen...have you contacted Martha with J & L here in Fairhope????
Let me know if you have not....will contact them for you.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen:

Will you pls contact Martha at J&L about Bear
She know the vol. at that shelter, my friend Renee, [email protected]

**Would you also tell her to look at Stoney, the poor Black Lab with only One Eye, too?

Stoney-Black Lab with only one eye at the Dog Pound in AL!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One Eyed Black Lab-Stoney-Owner surrender at the Dog Pound-AL!!!!! 
Stoney is a sad owner surrender black lab at The Dog Pound. Please help him get out. He is about 2 years old and is a good 75 pounds. Stoney has only 1 eye. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12356473
*
He was not doing so well when he first came in. He was confused and afraid because his owner left him. He is much better now and is showing everyone how nice he can be. He wants to go home! 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL138.html

Stoney is a sweet boy. He has had 1 eye removed. His adoption fee is $79 for his neuter and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoption. Call if you have any questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail 
[email protected] *

Does anyone have room for one more? 
Stoney is at The Dog Pound in Athens AL 
256-771-7889
[email protected]
__________________
Attached Images


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen...have sent the info about Bear and Stoney to Martha...will let you know when I hear back from her.

Keeping Paws Crossed.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Just heard back from Martha


*He is beautiful. I will have to see what everyone up north thinks and get back asap to you and if we can I will contact Renee who helps at that shelter.*

*Thanks,*

*Martha*

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mother Hen*

Mother Hen:

Thanks!! Will you let me know if you hear more!
*Did Martha say anything about Stoney, the Black Lab with ONE EYE at 
the Dog Pound where Bear is?*

my email is: [email protected] and I'm at work all day and can't get on here too often so it's better to email me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful News For Bear*

Thank you Motherhen, for contacting Martha of J&L Goldens in AL.
Martha told Renee that she will take Bear.
I am SO GRATEFUL!!

Renee, my friend who vols. at the Dog POund will pick up Bear and keep him with her a few days until transport is worked out. Not sure if Bear is going to Martha or East.

*VERY HAPPY FOR BEAR, and I hope that poor Stoney, the Black Lab with one eye is as lucky.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping someone loves Stoney at the Dog POund, AL*

One Eyed Black Lab-Stoney-Owner surrender at the Dog Pound-AL!!!!! 
Stoney is a sad owner surrender black lab at The Dog Pound. Please help him get out. He is about 2 years old and is a good 75 pounds. Stoney has only 1 eye. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12356473

He was not doing so well when he first came in. He was confused and afraid because his owner left him. He is much better now and is showing everyone how nice he can be. He wants to go home! 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL138.html

Stoney is a sweet boy. He has had 1 eye removed. His adoption fee is $79 for his neuter and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoption. Call if you have any questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail 
[email protected] 

Does anyone have room for one more? 
Stoney is at The Dog Pound in Athens AL 
256-771-7889
[email protected]
__________________
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Stoney-One Eyed Black Lab*

Poor Stoney-One Eyed Black Lab.

Renee the volunteer said yesterday and *Stoney will be one of the next ones **to be PTS. * We just can't find an adopter or rescue for him.

*If you know of someone or a rescue that will take-couple of people are WILLING to donate fto a rescue who will take him please immediately
call Timberley or Priscilla at the Dog Pound in Athens, AL
and also EMAIL RENEE!! [email protected] and 
me at: [email protected]*
Being at work all day I don't have much opportunity to check here.
*
THE DOG POUND (ASK FOR TIMBERLY OR PRISCILLA.

256-771-7889
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear is a doll and So Docile!!*

MY Friend Renee just pulled Bear today and she said he is gorgeous and so docile and affectionate.

Bear is spending the night with her and she said MARTHA is going to LOVE HIM!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear arrived to J&L Goldens and Martha late yesterday!
So happy that beautiful boy is safely out of the shelter!!


----------

